# Looking for 2 people to help with gas, Sunday.



## VTman (Jan 12, 2009)

The weather looks great, but with the price of gas on my 23 Trophy boat,...I need 2 other people to help with gas expences. We go out 30 miles and have some great spots. We went out last Sunday and did quite well. I need 2 people, ... $50 apiece for a full day of fishing. Bring your own lunch and gear. Leave your telephone number and I will call you tonight, (Saturday). We leave out of the base in Pensacola at 7:30.

my email [email protected]

Terence


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing trip*

Interested if you have room PM sent ed 850 857 1039


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

i will go. i have fished with a bunch of guys on the forum and had a great time. going to send ya a pm with my # just give me a call be a cool birthday present for myself..


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Both of these guys are good............*

I have fished with both of these guys...... Both are good and I reccommend them.

Good Luck


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

thanks for the kind words Mr. Curtis give me a call lets go catch a cobia...


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

OK, shanester....

I'm tied up next week but we'll go soon.... my last two trips have been red snapper and massive redfish...... maybe we can find a cobia....

curtis


----------

